# fishing line instead of fiber optic



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

that might work with a light kit, try pline cxx in 15lb test and you might be on to something, let me know if it works


----------



## elpepe25 (Dec 7, 2006)

even good ole Stren Clear Blue florescent mono glows at the whopping price of $5 for 100 yards.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

It glows,but I don't think it will actually transfer light to the end like fiberoptics.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

D.Short said:


> It glows,but I don't think it will actually transfer light to the end like fiberoptics.


Easy way to find out. Cut off a chunk, hold one end so to curve and have a flashlight on the other end of the string.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Soooo...Did it work???


----------



## cmullins2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

It needs to be a black light for it to glow


----------



## elpepe25 (Dec 7, 2006)

yeah I run a home made lp light that has a black light. looks to be working thus far.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

If you go to 

http://www.fiberopticproducts.com/

You get 4 pieces, 3 feet each of 4 different colors. Shipped for around $11. It's great stuff, you can tie a knot in it and it doesn't break.


----------

